# Antec P380 pipe bending watercooling. Fine



## Ahn Dae Ho (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello, I am a Korea custom water cooling user.
This is my Antec P380 system.






This is Bending Tools.  Spring was put in the pipe. This is to prevent distortion during bending.





I received permission from my wife to work in the living room.














Banding is a very difficult task.
If you encounter errors ll be many more.





After we finished chrome-plated.













 
Thanks .


Component

ANTEC P380
5930K
ASUS R5E
DDR4 CUSTOM HEATSINK(RED)
GTX980 SLI
INTEL 730 480g
SILVERSTONE 1000W
XSPC 240 RAD
BLACK ICE 360 RAD
D5 PUMP
BITSPOWER SLI FITTING​


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks really good, great job!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 28, 2015)

Marvelous. Splendid workmanship.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 28, 2015)

That is awesome looking!


----------



## adulaamin (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 28, 2015)

That's High Class Ghetto modding    10 out of  10 all classes + 20 bonus points


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 28, 2015)

You joined TPU to show us,

 welcome ..........i love you....


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice work, looks beautiful. 

Gotta say, it scares me seeing that pc up on that ledge like that


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 28, 2015)

nicely done


----------



## Nosada (Jun 28, 2015)

Pure, unadulterated, full-frontal Hardware (with a capital h) porn.

Like a exquisite car- or motorcycle-engine, covering up the beating heart of this beast seems like an insult to the beauty that is displayed for us here.

Truly looking forward to further projects.


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice looking, well done!


----------

